

Show HN: My first iOS game – Lina - cocoflunchy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lina-a-game-about-lines/id892154557

======
cocoflunchy
Hi HN!

I made this game with a friend, we've been working on it on and off (mostly
off) for the past year or so. We were having trouble finishing it so we
decided to release as soon as possible and removed a few features. I hope it's
still fun to play!

Let me know if you have any trouble with the game, I'm especially interested
to hear about the difficulty (very hard to get right) and if you got the
mechanics right when you started playing.

Tech-wise it's a Cocos2D app, Objective-C all the way (it was our first time
dealing with Objective-C too, so it wasn't always easy to keep performance
rock solid. Good learning experience though.

------
Hmaal
I like it. Love the concept, enjoyed the gameplay. I played it on an ipod 4th
gen, so it being an older device and slow, I had some performance issues but
it wasn't completely unplayable. Only thing I would like is to know what the
other power-ups do.

